# Auction in Ga.



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

I saw this over at irsauctions.com, thought I wood pass it along,...IRS Auctions


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

If I was closer to Georgia, I be interested in some of that stuff.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

jd99 said:


> If I was closer to Georgia, I be interested in some of that stuff.


Me too! Wanna carpool from AZ?:laugh:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Check on the calander, and you may find one closer!


----------

